# 2008 Nationals Pictures!!!



## macy--red carpet minis (Sep 27, 2008)

AMHR did a fantastic job this year with Nationals (like always




) and, although our Washburn pictures arent here yet, I just recieved the pictures from a family friend that loves photography and got some really nice pictures of our horses. There are over 100 and I love them all but I selected a few that were my favorites.. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do



Thank you Linda Byrd for the photos, you're extremely talented!!

My mom, Teresa Plemmons, and her friend, Cyndy Enke.

Apparently they visited the Water'n Hole.. Erica is too blame for their behavior in this picture










Karat (owned by Jean Haines) and I after his Driving Obstacle class, I just love this picture






Streak winning the Youth Under Costume as The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe of Narnia






Streak in the driving portion of the Youth Versatility class






Streak winning Versatility!!










Streak before Country Pleasure (He got 2nd in there!)






Streak in Roadster, he pinned 3rd










Stella in the Open Sr Mare class, Top ten






Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Basketmiss (Sep 27, 2008)

Great pictures! It sounds like you guys did very well...


----------



## ShaunaL (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, I love seeing the pics. Congrats!


----------



## twister (Sep 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your placings. Your pictures are great, looks like all had great fun, thanks for sharing.

Yvonne


----------



## kaykay (Sep 27, 2008)

Congratulations! great pictures. you and your horses look beautiful!

Kay


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2008)

AWESOME pictures, Macy!!! Congratulations on such a successful Nationals. You have so many reasons to be proud


----------



## bingo (Sep 27, 2008)

Great pics your horses look wonderful. I am sure many a person is blaming Erica and the Water'n Hole for some behavior that mght not be normal for them


----------



## Ferin (Sep 27, 2008)

Great pictures Macy!! You already know how much I love Streak, that boy is amazing!



That headshot of him is breathtaking. I love it!!! I just wish we had been there with yall. It looks like you guys had too much fun without us!


----------



## hairicane (Sep 28, 2008)

Those are great pix! My favorite is the 2nd one of you , its great!


----------



## Steph G (Sep 28, 2008)

They all look great Macy, but I LOVE the close-up of Streak before CP! He's talented AND beautiful.

Nationals looks like so much fun...wish I could get off work to go


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Sep 28, 2008)

Congratulations! Your wins were obviously well deserved.

Thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures.


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Sep 28, 2008)

Everyone, thank you so much for your kind words, they all mean so much!! Streak is my main man and he made me so proud out in Tulsa





Steph and Ferin- I missed both you out there!! I hope that yall can join us next year.. I promise you won't regret it





Thanks again for letting me share my photos and having such nice things to say


----------



## Leeana (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice photos...ahh yes the Water'N Hole...many memories made possibly by the water'N hole. It was funny as every time we would walk threw barn barn *sniff sniff* Is that Daiquiri i smell ?





Congrats on Res High Point too


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 28, 2008)

Congratulations on a great show! Your pictures are beautiful. I love the driving headshot of your horse! Stunning!


----------



## Nigel (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a BLAST!! I love streak he's so cute and he looks like an outstanding driving horse! Congrats on all your AMAZING accomplishments!


----------

